# Old Wood Shop



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

One of the few items I have of my Grandfather is this photo of him in his shop. We're not sure of the date but guess 1920 + on minus a few. I love this pic & have it hanging in my home & a copy in my shop. It helps keep me grounded and I have to look at it every time I rant about not having all the tools I wish I had. Any body else have any old time photos of woodshops?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

very cool. That is a treasure.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool, and I complain about my shop….I feel spoiled LOL


----------



## Teri (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow Tim … that is just too cool. I have a similar photo of my dad working on the gold leaf for the top of the Iowa Capitol building. It gives you a warm feeling to look at these … and thanks to the photographers who had the forethought to record this bit of history.


----------



## Teri (Feb 6, 2008)

Let this also be a reminder to everyone to have your photo taken while you are working in your shops. It will mean the world to your kids.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Very cool. It looks like a shop built table saw complete with chip collection. Yankee ingenuity at it's finest (and most dangerous LOL)


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

That's a great photograph! Looks like your family goes way back in woodworking.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Photos like this are priceless!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

great photo…teri…you are right…we all need a shop photo…

Tim--do you have any of his old tools??? those would be great…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a wonderful picture. This is a family heirloom that obviously is treasured. My father was a third generation carpenter and I would love to have a picture of him, my grandfather and great grandfather in a setting like this. You are blessed to have this treasured part of your family history.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

What a neat piece of family and woodworking history! Build a nice fame for it.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I wish I had pictures. My grandfather loved woodworking, then it skipped a generation…, and I have no descendants.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Gotta luv the chip collector in that photo. I wonder if thats a half a days work or a full day. I have a photograph of my great grandfather standing infront of his hardware store back in the ol horse and buggy days. The Livery is right next door. Old photos are cool, no doubt.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

how wonderful.
this is indeed a very, very special photo


----------

